# Trail cam picture



## amberg (Apr 30, 2016)

Doe in the food plot.


----------



## b fish (Apr 30, 2016)

Deer in the Headlight look!


----------



## capetrees (Jul 18, 2016)

Local guy got this on his camera a couple years ago. Nobody ever got it.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 18, 2016)

BTW, Tuesday night, July 19th is the buck moon, named for the time of year the bucks start to get their antlers.


----------



## amberg (Jul 19, 2016)

capetrees said:


> Local guy got this on his camera a couple years ago. Nobody ever got it.




Wow, Nice wall hanger there!


----------



## capetrees (Jul 19, 2016)

amberg said:


> Wow, Nice wall hanger there!



we were all wishing but nobody ever saw him again that year.


----------



## amberg (Jul 19, 2016)

The best I got now. 8 point from last year! In food plot!


----------

